# Undergroundsupplements Newsletter Issue #12



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Carpe Diem.

Disclaimer

NOTICE: No liability is assumed by Underground Supplements or the authors for any information contained herein. This text does not contain medical advice. Specific medical advice should be obtained from a licensed health practitioner. Neither Underground Supplements nor the authors advocate, promote or encourage the use of anabolic steroids or other illegal drugs. The information contained in this publication is not intended to induce or persuade anyone to use or possess anabolic steroids or any other illegal drugs. Any references made directly about the effects of anabolic steroids, about obtaining anabolic steroids are for information purposes only and are expressions of the authors opinions. This publication is an attempt for a practical source of information, rather than scientific.



Hi there, let me first intro myself, my name is Tim and as many of you may have noticed, I post under my real name.

I can do this as I’m on the other side of the world, in regards to where I obtain my info for what I know, I have been fortunate enough to meet the guys who have been at the forefront of modern bodybuilding, guys such as Dan Duchaine, as well as the top three pros in the world (though that may change as imp watching the Olympia as imp typing this), so I tend to have a good scoop on what’s hot and what’s not. At times I live on medline as well as a couple of university libraries databases. I have no formal education but then neither do most that we listen too.

I have about 6 years training experience and in that time I reached a personal best of 260 lbs at 5 foot 9, while achieving 9 percent body fat. (While I'm happy I’m chasing my training partner who is turning pro, he is the same height while being 265 with 6 percent year round), well I ain't here to talk about me, so let get this show on the road

Okay this is a quick scoop of what you will find in this newsletter, the first thing you will notice is we have dropped the scammer alerts.

I f you are wondering about what to do, then ask a monitor, this is because the scammer alert is just something that is cut and pasted from previous lists, and as most of you ask the monitors there is no need for it.

There is also no section for how to receive a package as by now you should all know where to find this info, and anyway the best sources know how to package damn well (some with a 99- 100% strike rate of non-seizures)

Also gone is the counterfeit section, but for the initiated there will be a section on the best way to post fakes (mind you now a days the good ones are ****ing hard to figure out, even I have trouble, mind you I make it a rule not to buy fake gear)

Okay that’s enough of what you won’t find, on to what you will find.

*. A question and answer format, a first, and while the board is a Q&A board I still see that same dumb ass questions been asked.

*. A guide to the ins and outs of GHB.

*. An actual pro’s (top five, and don’t ask who as I ain’t going to tell) cycles, both pre contest and off-season, there are quite a few new additions, drug wise.

*. Bodybuilding attitudes, how to have the right one

Some good supplements for bodybuilder.

Okay, I’ve tried to make this a board newsletter as much as possible, and not just my own opinions but as usual there is a general lack of wanting to put in, but no one minds using it as a something to use for themselves.

First of all if u have a question on how to use a certain steroid / drug them u cant go past Champy’s page of profiles, it may just be a cut and pasted, but its a much needed tool.

It will take a minute to load, but I now have it set so I can look at it offline.

For those of you who must know about scammers you could always go to the HugeDomains.com - SteroidTruth.com is for Sale (Steroid Truth) site.

And look up their lists, its a damn comprehensive list and is quite often updated (note for future reference, u can ask me to put whatever you like in this publication but you better be the best at what u do as it reflects badly on me, and I wont look bad).

Ok first off I want to say this, there is a lot of guys who are to willing to sit back and let everyone else wipe there asses for them, get up off of your asses and do the research like the rest off us do. I mean when I see people demanding monitors to contact them I get pissed, these guys ain’t paid to be here and run after you, so you go to them.

Okay then I have enough of going on, time to get down to the meat and potatoes of what you want to I know: DRUG’S.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*The pro cycles*

Now as you all know there are legal ramifications of admitting to steroid possession, and any inference that you use steroids also shows a criminal offence, and this guy breaks more than his fair share of laws, so in respect to that please don’t try and make threads on who it is as this will just cause troubles that none of us want (a lot of you break a number of felonies per day).

This guy is BIG and he is famous among you all, he has competed at a pro level and has won many shows and placed highly in the Olympic many times.

I met him a year ago and we have kept in touch since and through him I have learnt a number of things, kind of like why things work to build muscles in a practical sense, most of this (actually fuck, all of it) has to do with drugs and when I asked him if I could do this piece he was willing to help out as he says his time is limited and he would like to help others when he could.

`Below is a list of what drugs he uses and why he uses them split in to precontest or off season

PRE-CONTEST:

10-7 WEEKS OUT

250 mg sustanon per day

250 mg testopan (enanthate) per day

1000 Deca Durabolin

Humatrope Growth Hormone, 6 units per, 6 times a day!! (Five times a week)

Long-Acting Insulin 100 units in the morning

Fast Acting insulin 25 units per meal (he is now to scared to eat without insulin)

Oxymethelone (whatever type he can get) 5x50mg tabs

300 mcg T3 per day

200-mcg clen (taken five days on 2 days off)

Nubain 5 ml a day, 3 times a week (supposedly to reduce the addictiveness)

Glucophage, taken before workouts, 4,000mg

He does do IGF-1 but he limits it to 4 week cycles as he believes that most of the research on this shows limited length of time of effectiveness. He will then follow this up with a 4-week break

80 mg fluxoetine (prozac) to help with the chemical imbalances and to assist him to keep stress from the drugs down

180 mg Ephedrine Hydrochloride, before workouts

2-6 WEEKS OUT:

4,000 mg Testosterone Propionate

2 vials of Masteron

2 vials of Parabolan

10 tabs of halotestin per day, before training

DNP for a week in weeks 6,4 and 2

Clenbuterol on alternating weeks at 400mcg per day

T3 400mcg per day

Nubain as above

Insulin as above

Growth Hormone 6 units 6 times per day

IGF-1 for the four weeks to week 2 at 100 mcg per day.

100mg of fluxoetine (prozac)

Ephedrine as above

I estimate the mg’s at somewhere around 6,500 to 7,000 mgs a week

WEEKS 2 AND FIRST HALF OF WEEK 1:

Same as above except the Nubain is dropped, as it is unnecessary, as well as the IGF-1 is dropped.

Also one extra ampoule of Parabolan and Masteron per day.

LAST THREE DAYS:

Uses neoton 500, creatine phosphate (its an injectable I believe) in his carb deplete/load, he was unspecific on dosages

Two days out he uses Lasix (still a favorite) 80 mg four times a day, for two days.

The newest thing out is a plasma expander, by the name of

Groenaut, apparently from Europe, this works much in the same way as Glycerol in that it drams water out from underneath the skin and into the muscle and bloodstream leaving a very dry full look if it is done correctly, of course as with high stakes bodybuilding there is that ever apparent degree of risk, the risk here is mixing a diuretic which dumps the water from the system and a drug that tries to pull the water in, if the effect is too great, the least that could happen is that you don’t fill out and you look flat, dry but flat, the worst well the drug tends to favor skeletal muscle over smooth cardiac muscle, hence you are then in shit street as your heart dehydrates, and cardiac arrest kicks in, (not the same thing as Momo, though).

There are a lot of other drugs that are used such as amphetamines to help blunt the appetite and to give him energy as he gets closer to a show, as his body fat drops down to below 5 percent, he tends to feel very ill and tired, he also uses a lot of immuno stimulating supplements so he doesn’t get sick, of course as he is wired from the amphetamines he has to use xanax, halicon and valium (rotated to reduce reliance on a certain drug supposedly).

On show day the use of insulin before going on stage to get the last bit of fullness and bring out his vascularity, (up close this guy has veins that an octopus would envy. Shooting 10 units I.V before going on but after any pumping up he does

Well I know I could have covered other shit and as You will all probably have questions, ill invite you to post a thread about and ill do the best I can to answer them, and yes he is big and he is one of the biggest and anyone who has ever opened a magazine knows who he his.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Aussie gear:*

I know this has been covered in other in another newsletter, but I thought I’d answer some of the many questions that I’m getting when you guys find out I’m in the South Pacific and have access to all the gear that is available around here. First off quite a few of you have to realize that just because some of the quality of some of the Mexican products are not a hundred percent (the same could be said of a lot of so-called human grade gear that is massively under dosed for instance we get a lot of Thai Testoviron here and it was so much runnier then that European ones that I got it tested, 54.56 mg per ml 1ml!!), that in fact the Australian stuff is much better due to the racing industry being so damn powerful over here (these guys are shadier than the damn mafia ever was) that the companies would be lynched if this stuff was ever less than perfect, I have either conducted my own testing or been involved to testing of, the various products over here and none have ever been out by more than .5 mg!!. This wouldn't be so incredible but for the fat that we have a test propionate bladder over here that contains 500 ml of 100 mg test, so that is only 250 mg out of every 50, 000mg!

Okay now speaking of bladders this is the score they are getting harder to find but they are out there the damned Olympics making all this good stuff hard to find, but if you do find a decent supplier don’t pay more then $700 USD, I have only seen one supplier by mail order and happily enough they do them for only $550 USD, which is a pretty good price. There are also enanthate bladders, these contain 200 mL and contain 75 mg/ml, now the equivalent of t200 would be 8 bottles and at $45 each this comes out to 350 USD so I say not to pay anymore than that (remember the enanthate is tested and is higher quality). There are rumors running about a Cyp bladder, and I have it on good faith that it will be a 200 ml, with the mg’s going anywhere from 75mg/ml through to 200 mg/ml. But when I know ill let you know.

For some reason there is a lot of stanazolol (winstrol) at last count there was something like 6 different brands of stanozolol (stanosus, stanazol, stanabolic, stanol, winstrol-special order only, and stanazolic, though this is only released in Mexico). Now yes there is a 50 ml winstrol, Its Stanazol by RWR labs, and its comparable to any human vial, in one 50 ml bottle there is 2500.3 mg, I had this personally tested, so it works out to exactly 50 mg/ml. A lot of people seem to believe that they don’t use Stanazol because stanazolic is better and I have seen many times claims about having to use a 23-gauge needle? Well when I’m using stan (down under name) I do about two shots a day and 1.5 ml a time and I always use a 25 gauge, so go figure.

Now for some of that weird shit that you may have read about the ten and twenty ml mixes, now 90% of these contain Methandriol Dipropionate, which has been shown in many studies to increase the effectiveness of the steroid androgen receptor, therefore when you include it into your stack, it will slow down the rate at which your body slows down its gains, in other words it will make you testosterone (the bottled kind that is) be more effective, by itself Methandriol is not very effective and I have heard some real negative things by itself by mixed with anything else and its the king, that’s why you see it mixed into many types of bottles, below is a list of the gear that it can be found in and what else is in it and what you should pay

DRIVE 10 ML 30 MG METHADRIOL AND EQ, 55 MGML

$100 USD, Hard to fined real but is a good product

SPECTRIOL 10 ML METHANDRIOL DECA AND THREE TESTS, 85 MGML. $100

METHASUS 10 ML METHANDRIOL 75 MGML WATER BASED

$125 USD Good concept, but I have never seen it

TRIBOLIN 20 ML 40 MG METHANDRIOL 35 MG DECA

$150 USD My absolute favorite, contains 20 mg/ml more mgs than DRIVE and has more Methandriol

FILYBOL FORTE 20 ML 40 MG METHANDRIOL 30 MG DECA

Basically interchangeable with tribolin but has 5 mg less per ml of Deca

Now as for dosage of Methandriol, I feel you need to do it at least twice a week and to be using about 150-200 mg of Methandriol a week, at this dose you will make a noticeable increase in your rate of gains as long as you are using it with something else or as one of the mixes.

OK well that basically covers the Aussie vet gear injectables, and for the most part there ain’t much that is that great over there, the anaplex being the only exception to that rule, and due to the cost and the fact that it has large amounts of vitamins in the tabs, you can actually get a vitamin toxicity with them, cost wise you are looking at about 1.25 us per tab, not a bad price as it is an alternative to dbols and a50s or primobolan, Anaplex is in the middle of those three a strong but mild oral

INSULIN. FACT AND FICTION

(I did not edit it)

It is without doubt that insulin has made an impact on modern Bodybuilding; in fact it would be fair to say that it is one of most important weapons in an advanced bodybuilder's chemical arsenal. A lot of confusing information is being circulated out there and because of all this misinformation mistakes are being made, it is my intent to help you guys out and maybe show you some of the practical benefits of insulin, as well as some of the REAL dangers of this most powerful of all muscle builders. Insulin is kind of my pet drug and many of you who have seen some of my posts know this (as well as those who go to the underground chat room on the Undernet.) First off Insulin can be dangerous and it can make you fat, if you do it wrong, but do it right and you will experience a level of growth that will parallel your first cycle.

First off it may be of some use to understand what insulin does in the body (this info comes courtesy of Novo Nordisk, one of the companies that produce insulin, in this case Actrapid,Protophane, Mixtard, Ultratard and combination mixes of them. I was doing a school project okay?) In short its actions depends on what type of nutrient we are discussing, its actions differ from proteins to carbs to fats. For instance with proteins and fats it promotes the uptake of them into the respective tissue's (i.e. its anabolic, I know you guys know what that is) and its stops the respective tissues from breaking down (catabolic, the bad stuff), this is where the idea of insulin making you fat comes to life. (Usually by the pseudo-intellectual's who have never actually done even one jab in their lives) I'll qualify this later as being a load of dumb ass shit, and ill show you how to avoid getting fat. With carbs the actions are slightly different, in that it still gets the nutrient back into the muscle (i.e. glycogen storage) but in regards to the catabolism of the stored glycogen it for some reason it increases use of glycogen. So basically Insulin makes everything get bigger faster because it forces whatever is being transported faster.

Where to get it and what you will need?

Okay I suppose I have a bit of an advantage over some of you guys in that Insulin is OTC here where I am, but I understand there a few states in the U.S. which sell insulin, either way its still the same.........think about this Mr. dear old Pharmacist has a guy in front of him, who is normally dressed (note no baggies and beltbags) looks respectable and is saying that he is a diabetic, he has a) dropped his bottle of Actrapid, b) is out of town, he has his needles and isn't some junkie looking to score some pins, and now he needs a new 10ml bottle (which is apparently an emergency supply), he knows what he is talking about, he knows his dosage etc. etc., its at this point he is probably going to go and get out his little emergency supply pad and write out his own emergency prescription which he has the ability to do. (This worked a while ago for some friends of mine who went and brought 10 bottles of Anapolon 50, from various chemists around town) Now to score the insulin there are two other not so advisable methods but I have done both they are * grease the palm of the pharmacist, which does work if you are desperate * or get a girl who works in a pharmacy (hee hee hee)

Okay you know now how to do it but what are you getting? You want a 10 ml bottle of fast acting insulin, these are nine times out ten going to be either Actrapid or Humulin-R, I have used both of these and they are very much the same. There are animal versions but seeing as it’s so much easier to get the human version I don’t use it so I cant say too much on it either than apparently because it is slightly different than human insulin. Now you really want a 10 ml bottle, but the pharmacist likes to help you out by asking whether or not you’d prefer a 3 ml bottle, for the most part these are small and don’t last long and it means you have just gone into an pharmacy that you wont be able to use again just for three mL. Now the needles could be tougher but most places let you get pins without a script for anything bigger than a 22 gauge (again I’m lucky but then I’m just boasting), okay now unlike most pins Insulin needles are great as you can use them more than once (one guy I know has used one for the last four months straight) I usually use one per week, by the end of that week its time to get a new one as the pin is a little blunt. They come in a packet of ten and I’m not sure of the U.S.cost price but they should be about 15-20 cents per pin, now the pins are pretty much all standardized for 100 unit per ml insulin which is the standard concentration you will get, and you can get pins that hold 30 units, 50 units and 100 units, I recommend the 30 unit pins as the gradients are easier to see and you can be more exact (especially when you are using insulin to get into ketosis). As for the size of the pins they will either be 27 gauge, 28 gauge and 29 gauge, and they come in long and short length (buy long if you decide to intra muscular jabs and shorts if you are doing subcutaneous jabs) There is a whole market built up abound that of the diabetic sufferer, a lot of this assistance gear is nice but it is superfluous to your needs, all you will need is a ten ml bottle of fast acting and ten pins. Anything eels you will just kick yourself for buying as you wont use it.

Where to store it?

Now hen you get it home you should look for something to store it in, as the bottle is pretty weak and could very easily smash if it’s not protected (been there done that). The best place to put it is the fridge, but for some of you this may not be the best idea with regards to parents or spouses, so it is okay to just leave it in a dark area like you sock drawer or in another cool, dark area. If it is left in an environment over 25 degrees Celsius it will slowly begin to degrade in potency and you will just have to through it away, if it gets warm, its gone.

How to do the jab?

I ain’t going to tell you guys how to jab, shit if you don’t know by now then you ain’t ever going to know. Basically the best sites are in the upper leg and stomach for subcutaneous (sub c) shots, make sure the needle goes in on a perpendicular to the skin surface or else the shot does tend to pinch, but done properly you will not even feel the shot. When doing a sub c shot you should pinch a skin fold (note when you are leaner and this gets harder you will actually notice the effects faster as it does not have as much fat to diffuse through) and jab into that flab you have between your fingers Intra-muscular (IM) shots should be done on your delts or quads, don’t worry about hitting nerves cause even if you do its unlikely that you will actually do much damage with such a small pin, and you'll be lucky to get that deep into the muscle, unless you have a real growth problem

How much should I take?

Before I go any further this is the section that lead me to do this, I had a call from a friend and he had his bottle of insulin in front of him and he wanted to hit the shit so he asked "how many ml's do I use?" let me set this straight if anyone usd a ml it is highly unlikely they could eat enough glucose to stop themselves dying. This is what I mean by idiot's for the most part are the ones that make insulin dangerous. Okay now for the good stuff that should get me a flames, I don’t believe in high amounts of insulin, you need 8-10 units per anymore is just a waste and will start to make you fat. Now I know there have been mentions of 20+ units per shot and I also have read that "article" at t-mag with biohazard as the subject, I haven’t spoken to bio about that in specific, but he may be doing high amounts of insulin each meal but I cant confirm (after talking with bio I usually cant confirm much but that’s another story)

I have two ways of doing insulin, dieting and growing. When I am dieting I of course do my morning cardio session, and find that using insulin after the cardio helps me keep anti-catabolic, especially as I don’t eat before I do my cardio. A lot of people suggest doing a shot of insulin in the morning, as your insulin sensitivity is low form not eating over night, I can see the logic in this and at least it has a sense of science that doesn’t exist behind a lot of other cycle theories. But for the most part I leave the morning shot for when I am dieting, my other method for when I am growing (I don’t really bulk up as such) is to do 10 units in my delt before my workout, I do this to quickly boost the level of the enzyme insulinase for my workout and then post workout I do another 10 units in my delt or wherever (all the gym staff know what I am doing they take the piss out of me in fact for going into the toilets all the time) this second shot is to help me with my post workout nutrient load, now those of you are on to it well how the hell do you stop yourself from going hypoglycemic mid-set of your workout and killing yourself in the process? Your gym like mine stocks carb drinks just sip on one of those all the way through the workout (again something else my gym staff love me to see me buying, they think that’s funny too. They are a funny lot at my gym) and in fact you’ll find that drinking carbs in your workout even without insulin will help your recovery as well as helping you stay anti catabolic (good god was that a supplement tip? from me?). This schedule is the best that I have ever used and definitely helps you put on muscle. Now for your first dosage many say to slowly build up form 5 units, my feeling this is a load of crap even if you are sensitive a little to going hypoglycemic just go and eat something, hell you’re supposed to be a bodybuilder, eating is what you do (there is a saying in a book " we all go into the gym to lift more each time, but how many of us try and eat more each time we sit at the table" as absolutely no need for that but I just put it in cause its my article) so yeah don’t waste time with low unit dosages just start at about 8-10 and just go with it. Insulin does have its dangers but for the most part it is when idiots use drugs that the drug becomes dangerous

What should I use with it???

Duh! Gear? Sorry but let me say this, insulin use without something from the anabolic family is a waste and the more androgenic the better, for a full run down go to QFAC Wellness | Vitamin D-3 and Vitamin K | Gluten-Free Whey Protein | Creatine | DHEA and read the old dirty dieting issue there. But basically the best steroids are your heavy hitters like suspension, prop or some form of test, which ever is your favorite, Parabolan is of course the best gear to go with (or fina for that matter) both have the benefit that they are very androgenic, which insulin thrives in (insulin is primarily an anabolic agent and for maximum growth you want to have a good ratio of androgenic to anabolics to get a full synergistic environment). For some reason I'm a big fan of stanozolol and insulin and I believe this may have something to do with winstrol being DHT derived in some form, but that’s me. There may be some point to using insulin post cycle along with clomid as to keep a decent level of testosterone in the system for it to have an effect, but I tend to believe that without the gear you will get fat big time. Okay of course there is creatine (oh my god that two supplement tips!!) along with glutamine, both of which insulin helps to load (fuck phosphagen I’ve got the real deal here, billy boy). Man when I went on these two together, I outstripped my record for weight gain in a week (and now as I’m typing this I realize how long it has been since I loaded on creatine, YAHOO!!) Nutritional Requirements?

I could call this insulin and how no to get fat, because that is what you all want, and it can be done. But it is true that insulin can make you fat and this is where people will go bullshit and ill get another few hundred flames but oh well, all I know is that I stay lean and so do my friends that use these ideas. First of all don’t get too high in dosages, the more insulin the more efficiently the conversion of circulating fat to stored fat is, so its a case of finding a zone that is not ineffective but isn’t overkill, for most people this will be around 8-10 units per shot. Secondly do not eat fat for an hour and half before your first insulin jab and for two hours after your last IM jab (this is one of the reasons I recommend the IM shots otherwise you will be waiting for about four hours from a sub c injection, before you can eat any significant amounts of fat. Now I’m not talking eat no fat, just lower fat. Another common reason for getting fat is using long acting, as I don’t know anyone that eats good in the off season, so I cant see people eating low fat all day. I’m not saying its impossible to get fat on insulin, its just that if you can do this it wont be the insulin making you fat. As for specific carb ratio's its generally accepted that you will need a minimum of 5 grams of carbs per unit of insulin, but that is a minimum and would be a guide if you were on a reduced carb diet otherwise eat carbs, and as much as you can After a workout, combined with the insulin your body is ready to store nutrients like crazy. It is a good idea to learn the glycemic index, simply because of the fact that some carbs enter into the bloodstream where the insulin is waiting, if the carbs you eat are hi glycemic they will enter very quickly and get soaked up by the insulin, deposited and then the insulin will be active still while all the carbs have been spent, this is why Gatorade alone is not a good idea. It is generally a good idea that if you are free to eat what you want, then you should include a mix of fast, medium and slow carbs (high or low glycemic index). Type in Glycemic Index at most search engines and you will get a list of sites that will have this information for you, FYI ice cream has a lower glycemic index than rice!! The glycemic response of a food is a measure of the food's ability to elevate blood sugar. The glycemic response is influenced by the amount of food you eat, its fiber content, fat content or amount of added fat, and the way the food is prepared.

Highly glycemic carbohydrates are best consumed during and after exercise (see "Improve Endurance with A ‘’ After Your Workout"). They enter the bloodstream quickly and are readily available for fueling exercising muscles.

Low glycemic carbohydrates enter the bloodstream slowly and are best eaten before exercise. They provide sustained longer-term energy, and help maintain stable blood sugar levels during extended exercise periods (greater than one hour).

Highly Glycemic Moderately Glycemic Low Glycemic

Glucose 100 Orange Juice 57 Apple 36

Baked Potato 85 White Rice 56 Pear 36

Corn Flakes 84 Popcorn 55 Skim Milk 32

Cheerios 74 Corn 55 Green Beans 30

Crackers 74 Brown Rice 55 Lentils 29

Honey 73 Sweet Potato 54 Kidney Beans 27

Watermelon 72 Banana 50 Grapefruit 25

White Bread 70-72 Orange 43 Barley 25

Table Sugar 65 Apple Juice 41

Raisins 64


It is of course a good idea to get some protein in, as your body is now in a full on desire for any and all nutrients, but then the last thing that anyone should have on this board is a protein deficiency so I wont insult you by telling you how to eat Will I keep my gains? For the most part, yes. The major benefit over steroids that insulin has, is that if there are receptors that will down-grade, as well as natural productions to shut down, it would, one, take a long time, and two, you would have to be doing long acting insulin, and never giving your body a chance to go without artificial insulin so your body stops its own production, this is another reason why fast acting is just so much better. The only other way is to be doing frequent fast acting doses, at a high dosage without a break every 6 -8 weeks. I personally know one guy who was doing one shot a day of fast acting for a year and suffered no problems at all, except a lack of desire to sweet foods.

What are the dangers?

Throughout this I have not mentioned the dangers and while they are not trivial, they are overstated, yes it can kill you, yes you can go into a hypoglycemic coma and theoretically yes it is possible to permanently stop your bodies natural production, but this will only happen with irresponsible use of insulin If you use higher doses you increase the risk of going hypoglycemic, so be safe and go low and get the same benefits If you fail to get a good mix of carbs and you fall asleep because you are tired then you risk going hypo in the night ( I do sleep on insulin but I have usually eaten like a pig, I’m a big pasta fan) If you don’t take a break every 6-8 weeks while employing high doses and frequent dosing then again you may running a risk of permanent blood sugar deficiencies. But for the most part if you keep insulin basic and are able to eat well then insulin will be the biggest asset since your first oil shot.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Tricks, Tips for getting the "gear" safely*

Part 1

Beware of the "Friendly Neighbor

Unfortunately some of our friends have gone down due to a new scam that the feds and the locals have concocted. It’s the "Friendly neighbor scam". This is how it goes down. Lets say a bodybuilder named John Doe orders from a source. The source can be a legit foreign source or a domestic source. This scam seems to happen more when a foreign source is involved. But it can also happen with a domestic source, but the chances are smaller. Ok, John Doe sets up an order. He sends the money and the source receives the money and order. The source sends the order. Lets say the source is foreign. The package is discovered by customs and they deem the amount to be excessive. They notify the FDA or the DEA. Now if they do not want to pursue the case, they notify John Doe's local authorities. The authorities usually will drool over cases like this and they set up a bust. They notify the DEA and Customs that they will try to make a bust. So the package is sent through. The local postmaster is notified so they can detain the package when it arrives to the post office. Once the package arrives to John Doe's local post office, the local feds are notified. Now comes the setup. They will send up a "Friendly Neighbor" to John Doe's door to deliver the package. Here is how it happens. The "friendly neighbor" will knock on John Doe's door with the package and explains "that the package was delivered to his/her house by mistake and I live a couple of blocks (or the next street down) from you. I thought I would drop this off to you on my way out"! John Doe thanks the "friendly neighbor" and takes the package. Once the door closes, the "friendly neighbor" notifies his/her partners who are waiting out of sight. The next thing John Doe knows is that he has detectives/feds/police knocking on his door and he is arrested, his house is ransacked and he is handcuffed and led out to the cars in front of his family and neighbors.

So how do you defend against this? Here are some hints. If the package was dropped off at your next-door neighbor and you know he/she, then you can assume that it is an honest mistake made by your postal carrier. So make sure you know your neighbors and what they look like. Think about the scenario. If you have ever received a package or piece of mail by mistake and it doesn’t belong to a neighbor 2-3 houses down, what do you do? The same as I do, I print "delivered to wrong address" and put it back in your mailbox so the next day your postal carrier can correct his/her mistake. Now if you are involved in this type of setup, you can bet that your "friendly neighbor" will look non-threatening. It may be an elderly person, a great looking female, etc. In other words, they will not look like a fed. So here is the cardinal rule: NEVER ACCEPT THE PACKAGE!! Don't even touch it! Warn family members not to accept the package either. It will not matter if you or a member of your household accepts the package. Once it is accepted, they have a case. Now once you have declined to take the package, the "friendly neighbor" will try to coerce you into taking the package. They will probably try the "just trying to be nice" routine. They can be very persuasive by asking what your name is, or does "John Doe" live here? DON'T EVER GIVE YOUR NAME! At this point you have to be a dick and tell the "friendly neighbor" that what he/she is doing is against the law and go get fucked. Remember, the law states that only a certified postal worker can deliver federal mail. If they become persistent bring this point up!

Now if you did your job, keep in mind that you must cut your loss. Don’t be surprised that in a couple of days the package shows up in your mailbox. They may be still trying to bust you. Look at the next article and use the hints there to refuse the package. As for future deliveries, keep in mind that the Postal inspector has your name and address and any future packages coming to you may be subject to x-ray or inspection. So definitely pick an alternative address with a different name. If you open up a post box, try to have a friend open up a mailbox. Do not open the post box with your name. The companies that run public post boxes conform to the laws and will notify the local postmaster that you have opened up a private post box. The reason is that the Postmasters keep a list of suspected drug traffickers and I can bet your name is on it. This list is passed around to the Post box companies. Now this doesn’t mean you will be refused if you try to open a postbox. Remember, they want to bust you.

A U.S. Postal Worker confirmed this article. This postal worker will pass on other hints to be printed in the future issues of this newsletter. The postal worker will remain anonymous for obvious reasons and also the writer of this article. Be careful and cover your ass!

Part 2

Hints for Receiving the Package

I put this section back in this issue, due to the fact that we have a lot more members who are new to the game of "mail order gear" on the Underground. This may be redundant to most of you, but this is for the newest members that need to have this knowledge.

If you are new to the game of obtaining gear through the mail, please pay very close attention to this section. This knowledge will keep you from getting in unneeded trouble. If you ever have any questions, remember, the dumbest questions pertaining to this subject are the UNASKED ones!

NEVER sign for or acknowledge ordering a package. (Example), If a postman will not deliver without a receiving signature, write it off as a loss and change your source. This is the most important rule! If the "postman" tries to give you a package and have you sign for it, tell him/her that you weren’t expecting anything from (wherever/whomever) and the name on the package doesn't even live here. If they persist, you can bet your ass something is up! Tell them to go away and close the door on them. Do not buy into any story that they serve you. Even if your Postman is familiar, do not trust them.

This should go without stating, if you are being followed to your P.O Box (by someone you suspect as law enforcement) abort the pickup. If you've picked up the package already and notice that you are being tailed, go to the nearest mailbox and dump the package. When picking up the package, keep an eye out. Don't be too paranoid. But, if something doesn’t seem right to you, don't pick up the package.

When you know that the package has been delivered to your mailbox of your home, take it inside, and have a magic marker handy. As soon as the package is in your home, IMMEDIATELY write across the face of the package in clear legible script:

RETURN - NOT AT THIS ADDRESS or RETURN TO SENDER. Leave it in an area that is close to the front door to make it look like you were going to drop it back in the mailbox as a rejected item on your very next trip outside. If you are being watched, and they approach you, they have nothing on you, as you were just about to toss it back in the mailbox as a rejected item. If no one approaches you, you should be O.K. But, just to make sure, don't open the package for a day or two, if the law is staking you out, they will make their move within 24 hours. You can be sure that they won't wait more than a few days after you receive the package to try and bust you. After a two to three days, you should be cool.

Author's note: The above hint is based on the Elite Fitness "Secrets of Mail Order steroid Success". I want to make sure I give credit where credit is due. The above is free advice. You don't have to listen to it. You may not agree with it. But the ideas and thoughts come from customers that have been using these methods without failure for years


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Black List: Mail-Order Scams, Companies, and Scumbags!*

Part 1

Please pay close attention to this section. If we work together we can make rip off artists and scammers a thing of the past. Now a list of the more recent scumbags. The above do not post too much and will be easy to spot. To the newest members of our web site, take a good look at the following scumbags. They advertise on the ANABOLIX and ELITE FITNESS boards. They will not be allowed to advertise on our board.

Rob O - Robert Orlando -

Bullforce -


Mr. Musclehead

Comptroller

Mr. Musclehead

Comptroller -

Offline -

I also am taking the liberty to inform you all of a great new website that is listing all known scammers. This person has taken it upon himself to help out people by posting names that have been known to scam from time to time. Please visit this website if you are emailed by an unknown source. And if you do get scammed which we hope you don’t, please pass the name and all information on the scammer to the people who run the website. 

GRAY LIST

This is the "Grey List". This is a list of sources that are having problems. They are not fully blacklisted. So use at your own discretion. These sources have come through for some of their customers.

Beach or Beach Boy- Beach is a foreign source that has a web site. He is usually very good about sending his customers their goods. However he does not take steps in disguising his packages so they are apt to be detained by customs. The disturbing thing about this source, is that when a customer has a seizure, this source basically has an I don’t care attitude when this happens. It’s my opinion that the source must share in the responsibility in getting the gear through customs. Customs may be flagging this source, but that is unconfirmed.

CUSTOMS ARE FLAGGING!!

Looks like Pharmagroup is back on this list. I have had reports that they are using private couriers, such as DHL, and UPS to deliver goods. People have to understand that if a foreign source uses these types of couriers, then they may be more strict in checking packages from overseas.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section VII-- Counterfeits/Fake Steroids*

Part 1

Fakes (Useless)

- Russian Dianabol

Fakes (Useless)

- Russian Dianabol

Fakes (Useless)

- Russian Dianabol Blister packs have poor quality print (in Russian) and it has "Methanadrolone" and "000.5r" printed on it. The colors used

for this print is black and blue. The directions that come with

the tablets, is printed on a green like colored paper.

- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. (Greece) Lot#931104-012 Exp. 991128

100mg/ml, 2ml/vial, 3 vials per box

- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. Lot#292698A 200mg/ml, 2ml vial. The vial

is brownish in color with a blue cap.

- Sustanon Russian Sustanon "CYCTAHOH 250" The 1cc amp is clear with

a bright scoring mark around the neck. The label on the amp has

rounded corners. Lot#252179, Manufacture Date: Mai '95

Exp. Date: Mai 99.

- Pronabol-5 India, the fakes come in a plain foil strip on 10 tabs. The real version

comes in a vacuum-packed foil strip with purple writing on it. The tabs

are marked "P-5"

Part 2

Counterfeits (good stuff)

These are the latest counterfeits floating around. They contain real steroids but sometimes they may be underdosed, or another type of steroid is used instead of the advertised one.

- Parabolan Negma (France) Parabolan Exp. 08/96

- Test. Enanthate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial

- Test. Cypionate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial

- Test. Propionate Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 10cc vial

- Test. Suspension Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 30cc vial

- HCG Steris Labs (USA)

- Primobolan (Spanish) 100mg/ml contains 50mg Nandrolone -- Phenlypropionate. The blue spot is smaller, the

score mark is very visual, different plastic tray.

(The above information was obtained from the Hulkster's newsletter)


"The information provided in conversation is for informational and entertainment purposes only and should not be construed as an endorsement or recommendation for any illegal activity."


Send mail to support@undergroundsupplements.com with questions or comments about this web site.
Copyright © 1998, 1999 Underground Supplements
Last modified: December 04, 1999




Bookmark This Page:
http://www.ugsupplements.com/newsletter.cfm



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 1995-2000. UG Supplements ® All rights reserved.


----------

